# 5MT to 5C adapter???



## Maglin (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in the design stage of making a 5C collet closer for my 12x36 lathe.  I would like to make my own adapter but am not to sure how to go about it.  A few of the questions I have are.

1. Hold long should the adapter be?  I was thinking at least 2" but I would also like to be able to go to the max of the 5C collet range.

2. Should I make the 5C piece say 4" long and then fit it to my spindle via hand lapping?

3. Would adding witness marks to have it always in the same spot be necessary?

4. I'm thinking it would be best to leave the 5MT taper long while I drill, bore, and grind the 5C taper.  Then cut the adapter to final size on the bandsaw and clean up with files and stone.

5. What is the best material to use? (1045, SS, 1014)

6. Should I heat treat it if steel?

7. Finally do I have to have a shoulder on the outside of the adapter, if so why?

My idea is kind of layed out here in my questions.  I was leaning towards some 1045 high carbon steel.  I was thinking of roughing out the adapter with a cutting tool and then heat treating it in oil and recheck the 5MT and do a final grind of the 5C with the tool post grinder.  Should the outside corners of the 5C taper have a radius or leave it square?

I'm not a machinist, but just a hobbiest and would like this item that I plan to use quite a bit to be of quality and last me a while.  Thank you in advance for any and all help given.

Jeremiah


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 28, 2011)

i think it would depend on your spindle,is your spindle straight through or does it have a mt5 like mine, if you got a mt5 shank like that of a milling bit or drill you could use it to set your compound to cut the taper, on a reg mt5 i believe your compound is set at 1.5  but for final fitting you might want to dye it and check for fit and use emery cloth to finish final fit or do you have a taper attachment, this is something i am just getting into my self, if your going to turn between centers you need to half your measurement of your mt, there are members on here that can explain it way better than i can, just thought i would give you a starthew:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 28, 2011)

you will also need a thread protector


----------



## Maglin (Nov 28, 2011)

irishwoodsman said:


> you will also need a thread protector



What is the thread protector used for?  The piece doesn't even have threads on it.  Only thing it will have that isn't totally needed but useful is a pin to stop the 5C collet from rotating when closing/opening it.

I've read that Grizzly sells one as it was used on one of their lathes as an option, but I would like the satisfaction of building the whole thing.


----------



## irishwoodsman (Nov 28, 2011)

Maglin said:


> What is the thread protector used for?  The piece doesn't even have threads on it.  Only thing it will have that isn't totally needed but useful is a pin to stop the 5C collet from rotating when closing/opening it.
> 
> I've read that Grizzly sells one as it was used on one of their lathes as an option, but I would like the satisfaction of building the whole thing.


 it goes on your spindle to protect the threads while useing the adapter


----------



## Maglin (Nov 29, 2011)

Copy that.  I have a D1-4 spindle so that would explain why I was lost.  I also have a 1.5" bore in my spindle.  I'm going to start on this in the upcoming weeks.  I think I'll use some 1045 HR steel for the adapter.  I plan to heat treat it after the 5MT taper is fitted and the 5C is roughed out.  I hope that the heat treatment won't cause to much distortion on the 5MT so only some minimal re hand fitting is required.  Then the 5C taper will be finished with the tool post grinder.

The hand wheel will just be some 4-5" aluminum stock that I'll turn down into a nice looking handwheel.  I'm pretty excited to get started on this.  I just don't have one to examine here local.  I have a friend with a SB Heavy 10 that has a 5C adapter on it that is threaded.  I need to take a closer look at it and see how it's made.


----------



## Davo J (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of people have made them so you should have no problem.
I chased up these links for you which might help, if you search Google there are plenty of others.
http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/collet/collet.html

http://www.kinzers.com/don/MachineTools/collet_closer/

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=21076

The guy in that last link said the 5mt to 5c adapter was available from Grizzly for $30, not sure if they are still that price but I think it's cheap if it is.

Dave


----------



## Maglin (Dec 4, 2011)

I never did reply.  Thank you for those links.  I've seen those quite some time ago and forgot about them.  Never did see the one that used the grizzly adapter.  If I can get that for around $30 then I think I'll just go with that for the adapter.  I hope to have this finished in a few weeks.  I'm still waiting on the lathe to arrive.  Hope for this week sometime.


----------



## normks (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought one of those grizzly adapters  last month for 42 dollars and also purchased a draw tube   for the  4016 lathe 
 adapter  part # 4026001


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Guys

Im also gathering up all the bits and pieces to fit up a 5C to my Sidney Lathe. I thought Id save a bit of time as well, and bought the 5M/T to 5C adapter. I wasted my time with the adapter, as the runout was really bad, so Ill machine my own and it will atleast have min runout. Your probably better off machining the adapter on the lathe that it will be used on.
This should really be best for the best fit, and min run out.

I know some guys have purchased the adapter, and claim its runout to be acceptable numbers, but that didnt work for me.Mine had 0.007. I think I can reduce this buy alot machining it on my own lathe. I want to see less than a thou before Id think of trying a collet in there.

So, I sent my adapter back, and bought a chunk of steel to make one. My lathe has the L-1
spindle mount, and the nose protecter is probably going to be more work than the adapter its self. Oh well, winter is upon use,so lots of time.

Paul


----------



## Maglin (Dec 7, 2011)

I just ordered from Grizzly today.  Yes PN: P4026001 is $42 plus shipping.  They also have a $20 off over a $100 order coupon for the holidays.  The coupon code is *2011BUY10 *and I had a few other items to get as well.  I'm hoping the runout is decent.  If I have to I'll regrind the 5C tapper but I hope I can use it as is.  I'm getting some DOM tubing for the draw tube that I can just bore and then cut the threads for the 5C collets.  The Handle I'm probably going to use some 5-6" round aluminum bar with a steel sleeve that I'll put a keyway in to attach to the draw tube.  At first I'm just going to use the inside collar of the handle as a bearing surface.  I'll probably grind it and use way oil on it to see how I like it.  I'll have a recess in the spindle sleeve for a thrust bearing if I feel I need to install one in the future but I'm thinking it will work fine without one.


----------

